# Comment supprimer un thème?



## Jaybee90 (24 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé un thème pour Mac OS X il y a quelques jours et je souhaiterais restaurer celui d'origine. Comment dois-je faire?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2011)

Salut,
Faudrait nous en dire un peu plus :
Sous quel OS tu travailles ?
Avec quoi l'as tu "installé comme tu dis ?


----------



## Jaybee90 (24 Juin 2011)

Salut, merci de me répondre.

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.6.8, et j'ai installer le thème via Installer.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2011)

Je connais pas Installer, c'est quoi  ? Sous SL normalement on utilise ThemePark pour installer un théme.


----------



## Jaybee90 (24 Juin 2011)

C'est le programme d'installation. En gros, le thème a été installé comme s'il s'agissait d'un logiciel. Mais maintenant je suis embêté pour déinstaller mon thème.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2011)

Tu l'as trouvé où ce logiciel Installer ?


----------



## Fìx (24 Juin 2011)

Jaybee90 a dit:


> C'est le programme d'installation. En gros, le thème a été installé comme s'il s'agissait d'un logiciel. Mais maintenant je suis embêté pour déinstaller mon thème.



Et dans le .dmg ne se trouvait-il pas un désinstalleur? (uninstall)


Quoiqu'il en soit, modifier OSX (en l'occurrence par un thème) est quelque chose d'assez lourd..... Un truc à éviter sans une sauvegarde bien fraîche à portée de clic!


----------



## Jaybee90 (24 Juin 2011)

Dans le programme d'installation, il y a une option pour désinstaller, mais je n'arrive pas à la sélectionner. Je vais vous mettre un screen.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2011)

Ouais puis dis nous ou tu l'as trouvé ton "installer" parce Google reste muet à ce sujet...


----------



## Jaybee90 (24 Juin 2011)

Voilà le screen:


----------



## Fìx (24 Juin 2011)

Jaybee90 a dit:


> Voilà le screen:



Et juste en dessous y'a marqué quoi?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2011)

OK je vois c'est un Theme developpé par GafMedia le Marseillais. Alors attend 2 minutes je cherche.



Fix heureusement que tu étais là je l'avais même pas vu.....


----------



## Calderan (24 Juin 2011)

Jaybee90 a dit:


> Voilà le screen:


Tu as essayé l'option d'en dessous : Restore Os X Default ?
A moins que tu n'aies fais d'autre modifs que l'installation de ton thème, tu devrais retrouver ce que tu avais avant

Edit ... grillé par une face de finder


----------



## Jaybee90 (24 Juin 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ouais puis dis nous ou tu l'as trouvé ton "installer" parce Google reste muet à ce sujet...



C'est natif sous OS X je crois, c'est ce qui permet d'installer certaines appli... Sur le screen, c'est la dernière application sur le dock, après Twitter.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------




Calderan a dit:


> Tu as essayé l'option d'en dessous : Restore Os X Default ?


Ca ne marche pas non plus, j'ai essayé tu penses bien


----------



## Fìx (24 Juin 2011)

...non rien :rose:


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2011)

Jaybee90 a dit:


> C'est natif sous OS X je crois, c'est ce qui permet d'installer certaines appli... Sur le screen, c'est la dernière application sur le dock, après Twitter.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------
> 
> ...



Dans ce cas contact Gafmedia le concepteur de cet installeur.


----------



## Fìx (24 Juin 2011)

Jaybee90 a dit:


> Ca ne marche pas non plus, j'ai essayé tu penses bien



Qu'est ce que ça fait exactement lorsque tu choisi OSX défaut? 


Rien, ou l'app semble faire quelque chose mais au final, ça ne change rien (en apparence)?



Parce que ça se trouve, suffit de redémarrer!


----------



## Rémi M (24 Juin 2011)

Sinon le dernier espoir est de réinstaller Snow par dessus. De cette manière aucune perte de données (mais une sauvegarde avant s'impose tout de même, on est jamais trop prudent), et toutes les customisations seront supprimées, même ton thème 

[EDIT] D'ailleurs, c'est la première fois que je vois ce problème avec ce thème, moi même je l'utilise et je n'ai jamais eu de problème lors de mes changements d'humeurs (Dark or Light)?


----------



## Jaybee90 (24 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Qu'est ce que ça fait exactement lorsque tu choisi OSX défaut?
> 
> 
> Rien, ou l'app semble faire quelque chose mais au final, ça ne change rien (en apparence)?
> ...



Ca fait la même chose que quand je choisis "Uninstall", je ne peux pas appuyer sur "Continuer".
Sinon, on fait comment pour réinstaller Snow? Désolé, j'ai mon mac depuis 1 mois seulement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------




Rémi M a dit:


> [EDIT] D'ailleurs, c'est la première fois que je vois ce problème avec ce thème, moi même je l'utilise et je n'ai jamais eu de problème lors de mes changements d'humeurs (Dark or Light)?



Mais tu l'as installé comment ton thème?


----------



## Fìx (24 Juin 2011)

Jaybee90 a dit:


> Ca fait la même chose que quand je choisis "Uninstall", je ne peux pas appuyer sur "Continuer".
> Sinon, on fait comment pour réinstaller Snow? Désolé, j'ai mon mac depuis 1 mois seulement...



Tu dois réellement avoir un problème....


J'utilise aussi ce thème, et rien ne m'empêche de le désinstaller :





As-tu essayé de rédémarrer ton ordi et de rouvrir ce programme?





_Quoiqu'il en soit, à la vue de ta capture (dock, barre des menus, ce thème), pour quelqu'un qui a son ordi seulement depuis un mois, tu as l'air d'installer beaucoup de choses dans la précipitation..... Et avec cette manière de faire, tu vas droit vers des tas de problèmes potentiels... 


Ne le prend pas mal hein?... Tu as le droit de faire ce que tu veux avec ton ordi... Mais j'préfère te prévenir.... :sick:_


----------



## Jaybee90 (24 Juin 2011)

Ok c'est bon, problème réglé. Merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Fìx (24 Juin 2011)

Jaybee90 a dit:


> Ok c'est bon, problème réglé. Merci à tous pour votre aide.



Bah c'serait sympa de dire comment! 


D'une, ça pourrait en aider d'autres qui pourraient avoir le même problème............ de deux, j'veux savoir si c'est c'est bien moi le winner!!    


PS : Tu peux d'ailleurs indiquer ton sujet comme *[Résolu]* en cliquant là :






Ça aussi ça pourra en aider d'autres!


----------



## wath68 (25 Juin 2011)

C'est fait.


----------



## Jaybee90 (25 Juin 2011)

Alors en fait, c'était tout simple, il me suffisait de relancer le programme d'installation après un redémarrage, de sélectionner l'option Restore OSX Theme, et de redémarrer ma session après. Mais vu que je ne savais pas qu'il fallait faire ça, ben j'ai galéré...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> _Quoiqu'il en soit, à la vue de ta capture (dock, barre des menus, ce thème), pour quelqu'un qui a son ordi seulement depuis un mois, tu as l'air d'installer beaucoup de choses dans la précipitation..... Et avec cette manière de faire, tu vas droit vers des tas de problèmes potentiels...
> 
> 
> Ne le prend pas mal hein?... Tu as le droit de faire ce que tu veux avec ton ordi... Mais j'préfère te prévenir.... :sick:_



Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça? J'ai juste mis le dock à droite, installer Geektool et un thème... Il me semble que ça va encore non? Enfin en tout cas merci du conseil, cette histoire de thème m'a servi de leçon.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juin 2011)

N'oublie pas une sauvegarde régulière cela évite les soucis.


----------



## Jaybee90 (26 Juin 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> N'oublie pas une sauvegarde régulière cela évite les soucis.


J'utilise Time Machine, c'est suffisant?


----------



## Fìx (26 Juin 2011)

Jaybee90 a dit:


> J'utilise Time Machine, c'est suffisant?



C'est déjà pas mal!

D'autres vont plus loin (clone par ex.) , mais je n'utilise également que TM.... (c'est bien suffisant tant qu'on n'a pas de données trop sensibles à perdre [comptabilité, fichiers sensibles, films pornos rares   , etc.... ])


----------

